

Reply from Senator Gillibrand, NY; RE: SOPA - robdoherty2

Thank you for writing to me regarding S. 968, the PROTECT IP Act of 2011.  I understand your concerns.<p>I am a cosponsor of this legislation because I believe that we must protect American intellectual property against foreign websites that infringe upon our rights.  By empowering the Attorney General of the United States to go after foreign infringing websites, this legislation becomes a necessary tool to ensure that U.S. companies remain competitive in the world marketplace.  I recognize that there are technical concerns with the enforcement of this bill that need to be addressed.  I am committed to working with my colleagues in the United States Senate to ensure that this legislation protects the Constitutional rights of Americans and does not stifle lawful free speech or innovation on the internet.<p>Thank you again for writing to express your concerns, and I hope that you keep in touch with my office regarding future legislation. For more information on this and other important issues, please visit my website at  http://gillibrand.senate.gov   and sign up for my e-newsletter.<p>Sincerely,
Kirsten E. Gillibrand
United States Senator
======
robdoherty2
Wow-- thanks for the update Senator. I'll be sure to sign up for your
newsletter so I can receive regular updates full of empty boilerplate.

------
malandrew
This Senator simply doesn't understand that the Internet exists because of
those technical concerns, not despite them.

Internet > American intellectual property

------
f7u12
This stance paid for by the entertainment industry!

